# شارك معنا باجمل تعليق ...... وفز بجاائزة



## @دانه الدنيا@ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مسابقة خفيفة وجوائز رمزية الهدف منها التفاعل مع الجميع
وتستمر لمدة اسبوع من تاريخه​ 
شارك معنا باجمل تعلييق اوخاطره 
وقد تفوز معنا ببطاقة شحن فئة 
10/20/30/50
حسب التصوويت​ 

بسم الله نبدا ويحق لاي متساابق التعليق ع جميع الصور
1​ 



 

2​ 


 
3​ 


 
4​ 


 
5


 
5​ 


 
6​ 
*

*​ 
7​ 





8










10





11


 
تم بحمد الله ​


----------



## جوو الرياض (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شارك معنا باجمل تعليق ...... وفز بجاائزة*

شي طيب ... يعني لازم اعلق عليها كلها 3 ماينفع ؟؟


----------



## نايف البلوي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شارك معنا باجمل تعليق ...... وفز بجاائزة*

مساء الخير .....مسابقه حلوووه .. 
1​ 


((( أهبي ...ما خلت لي شي )))

2​ 




((( ذبحني الجوووع !!!!)))​ 
3​ 


 






(((تكفــــى ..يا نجيب محفوظ!!))​ 
5


 
5​ 




(((يا لاطف ...الحال !!)))​ 
6​ 
*

*
(( يا أوليه ..تخونيني مع فيل ؟؟))​ 
7​ 


 

تم بحمد الله ​


----------



## نايف البلوي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شارك معنا باجمل تعليق ...... وفز بجاائزة*

دانه 

متى أستلم الجائزة ؟؟


----------



## جوو الرياض (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شارك معنا باجمل تعليق ...... وفز بجاائزة*





ماشاء الله ع هالخشه ماخليتي شي :smile:

2





اكس كيوزمي واحد مايونيز :smile:


3





ياربي الحين وشلون نوديه المستوصف:sm81:

4





دمغي يوقعني من الدوام:smile:


5



عيونك نفس عيوني اصبر خلني اشوف :smile:


5





واااع الدخان شكله يابس :sm78:


6


*

*
انتي متووحمه بووش هااااااه تكلمي ههههه:zip:


7





اتحدااني اقص خشمك :smile:

8






مابي يكفي ولا بيوفي ههههه:sm11:

11



يوووهـ وش هالكائن الغريب الي بدون رجلين ويدين :052:



داااانهـ يعطيك الف عاافيهـ ع المساابقه الحلوهـ والطريفه:thumbs_up:
ويشهد الله الغرض من المشاركه للتحميس الاعضاء والقسم بشكل عااام


لاعدمنااا روعة الابداع والتحفيز​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شارك معنا باجمل تعليق ...... وفز بجاائزة*



جوو الرياض قال:


> شي طيب ... يعني لازم اعلق عليها كلها 3 ماينفع ؟؟


 
الا ينفع جووو مو مشكله
اهم شيء يكون التعليق مناسب جدا


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شارك معنا باجمل تعليق ...... وفز بجاائزة*



نايف البلوي قال:


> دانه
> 
> متى أستلم الجائزة ؟؟


 
اسبوع وننهي المسابقه وبالتصويت تحصل ع الجائزه


----------



## فتاة الرياض (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شارك معنا باجمل تعليق ...... وفز بجاائزة*




يقالك انها وزيرة خخخ



*

*

1-قالوهاا اللي بالقدر يطلعه الملااس


مروري


----------



## بيسكا (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شارك معنا باجمل تعليق ...... وفز بجاائزة*

1[/CENTER]

يلعن ام الشفاحة




 

2​ 

المرشح لدعاية رز ابو كاس 



 
3​ 
شهيد من شهداء سيول جدة



 
4​ 


محشش اول يوم دوام


 
5​ 
اصوم اصوم وافطر على بصلة
*نهاية العلاقات على النت**


 
5​ 

يرحم امكم خلوني امخمخ 


 
6​ تم الحذف من قبل الادارة XXXXXX 
*

*​ 


7​ 

وش احسن قصة مطبات الملز ولا مطبات الصناعية 


 
8​ 


 


الوالدة جايبة تنكري جديد لابو الشباب تبي الفكة مني


​ 
10​ 




 
11​ 

شباب الضب ينفع كبسة ولا نشويه بس


 

تم بحمد الله ​[/QUOTE]


مشاركة بسيطة مني 

دمتم


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شارك معنا باجمل تعليق ...... وفز بجاائزة*

ننظتر بااقي المشااركيييين

وووين التفاعل يااجماعه


----------



## مسوقة26 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شارك معنا باجمل تعليق ...... وفز بجاائزة*

تفــــــآآآعـــــــــل ومســـآآآبقه رآآآآآئعـــه ههههه أعجبتنـــي الصـــور :clapinghand:
لي عـــوده مع التعليقـــآآآآت :sm3:


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شارك معنا باجمل تعليق ...... وفز بجاائزة*



مسوقة26 قال:


> تفــــــآآآعـــــــــل ومســـآآآبقه رآآآآآئعـــه ههههه أعجبتنـــي الصـــور :clapinghand:
> لي عـــوده مع التعليقـــآآآآت :sm3:


 
يالله شدي حييلك قبل لاتنتهي

واكسبي الجاائزه عنهم كل ابووهم << بتتصفق هههه


----------



## ابو/ احمــــــــــد (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شارك معنا باجمل تعليق ...... وفز بجاائزة*

1



​ 

*الظاهرسببت لهم الأزمة الاقتصادية كساد وأزمة حتى في الفراولة *
*اشربي على مهلك ياسعادة السفيرة ترى الدول العربية بخير عندهم مخزن كافي من الفراولة واقولك بالصراحة تريهم انسدت أنفسهم منها من يوم شافوك انتي وخشتك تمزمزين في هذا الفراولة *




2​ 



​ 
*هذه الطريقة الكلاسيكية لبناء وزيادة شحوم الجسم **تستهدف بطون كبيره حتى ياالله انك تتنفس ياالله كل ابن جسمك بهذا السموم قصدي الشحوم عندنا نومه بعدها خلي العمل اليوم راحه*



نكتفي بصورتين


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شارك معنا باجمل تعليق ...... وفز بجاائزة*

عووافي ابو احمد المشاركه
وفالك التووفيق


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شارك معنا باجمل تعليق ...... وفز بجاائزة*

بااااااااقي يومين فقط وتنتهي المشاركه


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شارك معنا باجمل تعليق ...... وفز بجاائزة*

الليله بإذن الله نعلن النتائج


----------



## نايف البلوي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شارك معنا باجمل تعليق ...... وفز بجاائزة*

مساء الورد

ونحن بأنتظااااااااااااااااار النتائج على أحـــر من الجمــــــر

بالتوفيق لك دانه ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## الدوسري (17 فبراير 2013)

*رد: شارك معنا باجمل تعليق ...... وفز بجاائزة*

اطلبي الله يا اختي دانة الدنيا ممكن تبحثين لي عن زوجه ربي يسعدك دنيا واخره


----------



## شاهي ابوجبل السيلاني (7 أبريل 2014)

*رد: شارك معنا باجمل تعليق ...... وفز بجاائزة*


----------

